# How Long Do You Wait?



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

After more than a long enough amount of time spent agonizing, I finally took the plunge and with no small amount of nerves ordered the Seiko SKX007J from one of the two reputable Singapore outfits I'd seen recommended. The efficient communication from a certain Mr Seow left me feeling far more reassured that I hadn't just sent my hard earned into the unknown, and within days I was able to track the parcel through Singapore post as having been despatched 17 March 2010. Delivery time quoted as 8 to 14 days, I settled in to the wait.

After three weeks had passed, and sick of the disappointment of coming home to discover neither parcel nor delivery card, I contacted Royal Mail. While their website wouldn't let me use the tracking reference on-line, they were able to advise on over the 'phone that the parcel had indeed arrived at Heathrow - on 22 March...! So, five days after despatch it was here in the UK.

Which is the last information available as to it's whereabouts!!!

It was suggested that it would be at the Jubilee Mail Centre, and that I should wait further. Another week passes, and so today I ring again - to be advised that they couldn't actually confirm that it was at the Jubilee centre, but I should certainly have received it by 12 April. Yes, but of course, if it could cross half the world in five days it must be one hell of a traffic jam that's preventing it from a far shorter trip up the M1.

Two days off of a month since it's arrival in the UK, neither sign nor evidence of the Seiko, and now my worry is rapidly descending into something of a seething wrath!

Has anybody else had a similar experience? Perhaps, though refrain from telling of total non-delivery, unless there was a happier outcome...

Cheers

H


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Howie - sorry to hear of this tale, but you've just been plain unlucky. Over the years I've had dozens of watches in and out via Royal Mail and never a problem.

I know it's cold comfort, but I suggest you start proceedings for non-delivery soonest - at least you will get your money back.

Rob


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I had exactly the same experience last month regarding a watch sent from Hong Kong. Royal Mail also said it had gone to the Jubilee Centre as they deal with items that may incur Duty.

After 5 weeks, still no watch, I asked for and got a refund from the seller - remember it's the sender who needs to take action for compensation against Royal Mail.

I was also sent two other watches at the same time - one from the states and another from Hong Kong, both arrived safely and in good time

Good luck in getting the watch or a refund.

Regards

Derek


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I've NEVER had a problem shipping to the U.K. until now.

A package I sent via USPS from Florida over a month ago has still not arrived. Customs confirmed they processed it & passed it on to the Royal Mail, but it's not been delivered. :wallbash:

WTF is going on? :angry2:


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

SharkBike said:


> WTF is going on? :angry2:


Royal Mail sucks at times, that's what. I'm sure most people on the forum have told us at least one tale about them =/


----------



## Dunnster (Dec 28, 2009)

That sucks Howie, hope you get it all sorted out.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Has this got anything to do with the recently reported "tightening up" of the system for extracting duty? I am currently awaiting my first purchase from the states (1950s Omega Bumper)and my concern is rapidly going from "what do I tell the missis" to "will it arrive?" OK it's only just over a week so far but being used to RMND makes it seem like an eternity and when you factor in the idea of the dead hand of the British Civil Service being involved..... Hopefully there will be a happy outcome for all concerned.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

For info i had one which took 2 days off 4 weeks to pass through customs via Parcel Farce.

I wouldn't have minded so much but the tracking confirmed the item took only 2 days to come from Australia.

I called both of them to ask if there was a problem with customs and they each blamed one another for the delay saying either short staffed or sickness prevented the financial side of it being processed.

Regards steve.

PS. When i finally got the watch it was a POS which nearly tipped me over the edge.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

This is the tale of two Toshi Straps.

I had asked Rich to send them via DHL since they deliver directly to my door and do not use sud-contractors. I always request their two-day box. Expensive but expedient...So I thought.

The first one, flew from London to Cincinnati Ohio then across to Canada at Hamilton then aaalllllll the way back to Moncton New Brunswick... In two days. Delivered.

The second one, went directly from London to Halifax, Nova Scotia ( Only three hours away) and then sat there for a week awaiting clearance. No explanations.

If your Custom Agency is run by government employees, then you'll have your answer.... You might have a nice Xmas surprise.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a feeling it may be a customs issue. I was very lucky recently to recieve a watch from USA in 3 days. Door to door, didn't pay duty as the watch was valued at a lower than actual rate. If it went amiss not sure where I would have stood with insurance and this could be a very different story.

Good luck with yours by the way.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Howie, sorry to hear of your problems. Have you tried calling Customs & Excise direct?

I've had problems in the past when things have gone into the distribution hub (sic.) at Coventry. When the RM trail goes cold the only way I have been able to locate the items is to phone C & E with the tracking number and ask if a charge has been made.

I think the process breaks down once the levy has been made; RM/Parcel Farce are meant to write and let you know the fee to be paid prior to release. Twice, be it due to oversight, lack of communication, apathy, I'm not sure, this has failed to happen. As no fee had been paid the first parcel was returned to it's sender. The second time I was wise to it and got in touch with C & E before it was returned.

To be fair, RM did admit their error and they did refund the postal charge for the original parcel when it was re-sent.

I would recommend you call C & E at your earliest. I've PM'd you the Coventry number as a starter. HTH.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Howie, just realised I can't PM you as below 50 posts. Try this number and see if they can help: 0844 209 6159.

If not, they may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Are the 13 digit tracking numbers universal? i.e. will a US number work on the RM track and trace website?


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

handlehall said:


> Are the 13 digit tracking numbers universal? i.e. will a US number work on the RM track and trace website?


They should work. I've had no problem in the past tracking items from Switzerland and Hong Kong on their system. I believe they're scanned into the system at some point.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Afternoon all, not quite much of an update here - sadly - but wanted to drop a word of thanks for your consolations and advice...

Having gone in circles around what seemed the whole postal network - Jubilee Mail Centre, Mount Pleasant and up to Coventry, plus a brief battle with RM International Team to similar reward, and with HMRC Mount Pleasant advising me along the line of 'no sir, we haven't seized anything in a whole month!' I did return to the seller. They have asked for just another week to hear back from Sing Post as to their investigation - which I do think reasonable enough, with the promise of a replacement should that also prove fruitless.

Incidentally, I made a mistake in my original post - the model I ordered was the SKX011J, so presumably whoever may have lifted it also fancied sporting a bit of orange. Good on them.

Howie


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

The Volcanic cloud held airmail up. I waited 4 weeks for a watch from Canada.

Egads

Dave


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

Clum said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > WTF is going on? :angry2:
> ...


This really is true, I live in Ireland and can get stuff delivered from America quicker than from UK.

Good luck howie


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Me suspects a klepto postal employee. I hope that you get/got your replacement.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Drum2000 said:


> Me suspects a klepto postal employee. I hope that you get/got your replacement.


Thanks guys, and yep, my thought's too, sadly given the scale of the RM operation even had I been a little more ballsy in complaining I can't think they would be able to do anything about determining who it may have been or even at what stage... Though the RM International Team could confirm the item as having landed at Heathrow, the article was never actually 'scanned in' and thus disappeared almost immediately!

Does make me wonder whether confirmation of it's arrival was definite ie someone handling it (in which case why wasn't it scanned in?) or instead assumed simply from the cargo manifest (or whatever term it goes by) ie a case of 'It's on the list, must have got here' ... One will ever know I guess, though RM's immediate response of advising me to just go straight back to the seller for a replacement was a little disappointing, would have hoped for a tad more concern on their part! Bah.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Really sorry to hear about this and hope you get a replacement soon H, but how many times have we read on various threads of the problems members have encountered with RM, HM Customs and various other Postal services and couriers. It might be worth considering a 'Pinned' topic, possibly this one containing useful contact telephone numbers/email addresses therefore making it a reference point for members when a package goes astray. What do you think?


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

williamsat said:


> Really sorry to hear about this and hope you get a replacement soon H, but how many times have we read on various threads of the problems members have encountered with RM, HM Customs and various other Postal services and couriers. It might be worth considering a 'Pinned' topic, possibly this one containing useful contact telephone numbers/email addresses therefore making it a reference point for members when a package goes astray. What do you think?


Good thinking! Certainly as far as my hunt went I relied on advice received here and my own scouring of the net.

I have now at least two contact numbers for HM Customs and Revenue (Mount Pleasant Postal Depot, Farringdon Road, London, EC1A 1BB) one being the general contact number of 0207 239 2449 (don't expect anyone to answer that tho!) and the other being the Post Seizure Unit on 0207 239 2448.

As Nick D pointed out tho, Customs is also located at the Parcel Force depot in Coventry..

What I haven't been able to quite determine though is the exact process - ie international parcel arrives in Heathrow, is it then checked over and sent on for distribution from Jubilee Mail Centre (Godfrey Way, Hounslow) or Mount Pleasant Sorting Office (Farringdon Road,London, EC1) through RM, or as one net search suggested, forwarded on to Coventry for processing by Customs and distributed from there by Parcel Force?

Curiously, couldn't get that straight from the horse's mouth as it were, perhaps RM don't care to reveal the innermost workings of our national post service!


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

howie77 said:


> Curiously, couldn't get that straight from the horse's mouth as it were, perhaps RM don't care to reveal the innermost workings of our national post service!


I saw an undercover documentary about the goings on at some of Royal Mails sorting offices a few years ago. Your hair would be white as a sheet and standing on end!


----------



## burnerg81 (Jun 21, 2009)

Â Agree.

My friend works in one and tells me some stories. He claims they aren't stories about him though.....


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the problem.

It makes me wonder why companies like RM have these elaborate (and presumably expensive) scanning procedures if they can be so easily circumvented by someone simply not scanning an item.

Iâ€™m sure that if a company made it clear that each employee was liable for packages they had scanned in UNTILL they had been scanned on the next stage of the journey, and financially penalised them if they went missing, the problem would be all but eliminated.

It seems that no one is held accountable for anything nowadays.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Any news H?


----------



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

howie77 said:


> After more than a long enough amount of time spent agonizing, I finally took the plunge and with no small amount of nerves ordered the Seiko SKX007J from one of the two reputable Singapore outfits I'd seen recommended. The efficient communication from a certain Mr Seow left me feeling far more reassured that I hadn't just sent my hard earned into the unknown, and within days I was able to track the parcel through Singapore post as having been despatched 17 March 2010. Delivery time quoted as 8 to 14 days, I settled in to the wait.
> 
> After three weeks had passed, and sick of the disappointment of coming home to discover neither parcel nor delivery card, I contacted Royal Mail. While their website wouldn't let me use the tracking reference on-line, they were able to advise on over the 'phone that the parcel had indeed arrived at Heathrow - on 22 March...! So, five days after despatch it was here in the UK.
> 
> ...


It is lost in the post. These things happen. One in fifty or so I reckon goes missing. Claim in Paypal, escalate to a full claim straight away. The seller needs to refund you and will then claim against the shipper.

Charlie


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

williamsat said:


> Any news H?


sorry Bill, missed that!

I am advised (!!) that new stock is arriving to the store on Saturday, one of which will be sent out to me Monday! Fingers crossed.

I'll post up when it arrives!

Cheers


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

howie77 said:


> williamsat said:
> 
> 
> > Any news H?
> ...


....and just to conclude on a happy note, I can now close this with some satisfaction.

'I done got me it!'


----------



## RLE (Nov 26, 2009)

Congrats. Mind i once waited three months for a parcel to arrive from Finland. Assumed lost but turned up in the end. Where it had been god only knows...........


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

I might as well chime in with another unfortunate story while we're on the subject... After two or three months of waiting, Parcelforce have finally admitted that a rather lovely and very rare Omega has somehow got lost on the way over from Germany. I will get a full refund from the seller, ahead of them going through the pain of claiming the insurance, but I'd rather have had the watch. As with people above, I can't help wondering if watches are being targeted by criminals on the inside of the postal service. It happened to me some years ago with computer equipment that went missing from a particular depot in London - on that occasion it was confirmed as a criminal gang. If that is the case, what really bothers me is the thought of someone somewhere wearing a rare mid-70s blue faced Seamaster Megaquartz, I can't imagine they would have the faintest idea what it was, or truly appreciate it.

But on the plus side, I've been saved form having one too many. I guess .


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

It doesn't surprise me about things going missing from the mail these days. A couple of years ago I was installing computer systems in post offices, so the bosses could talk to them all at once. All the kit was normally in the post office when we got to the job. One we went to had all the boxes, but when I picked up the one which should have had a computer in it, it was empty. And that was in the staff room. Another location that had everything installed, someone scribbled on the screen with a permanent marker, on a 37" monitor.


----------

